# Any last minute cancels for Doubletree, San Jose?



## radio_ardilla (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi, 

Just wondering if anyone out there has had to change their plans and will not be making it to Further Confusion...if so, and you had reserved a room at the con hotel for the weekend then please get in contact with me! In dire need of a room at the Doubletree. Prefer two bed non-smoking, non-party floor, but can't really be too picky at this point. Contact radioardilla at gmail dot com. 

or ICQ: 82644593 
Yahoo and AIM: radioardilla93618 
MSN: radioardilla at gmail dot com 

Many thanks!


----------

